# St Barts Air Display - Fantastic!



## ozhawk40 (Apr 30, 2011)

Enjoy! - it's excellent!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcmE7QI1WZY_


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree. Fantastic!

What a crazy airport though.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2011)

Great!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 30, 2011)

Excellent post Oz! Thanks for sharing sir!!!! I agree with Andy, CRAZY AIRPORT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheMustangRider (May 1, 2011)

Now that's what I call flying!!!


----------



## mudpuppy (May 1, 2011)

Cool video, thanks for posting.


----------

